# FCC OKs Some Changes for Sat Radio Repeaters



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

In an order released Wednesday, the International Bureau at the Federal Communications Commission granted applications from Sirius and XM Satellite Radio for operations covering terrestrial repeaters.

XM had asked for permission to operate 49 terrestrial repeaters in addition to those it already operates across the country. In a separate application, Sirius asked for authority to change the technical parameters of 16 terrestrial repeaters that are in operation in order to improve the quality of service.

FCC approval came with conditions, including a requirement that the satellite radio repeaters do not interfere with other radiocommunication facilities. Also, the order released by the International Bureau may not cover the larger deliberations the FCC has taken on concern a terrestrial rulemaking and proceeding impacting satellite radio service.

There was some opposition to the repeater changes.

The Wireless Communication Service (WCS) Coalition asked the FCC to deny both company requests on the grounds that operation of additional or modified terrestrial repeaters will cause increased interference to licensees in adjacent WCS spectrum. The coalition also argued that grant of the order may detrimentally impact discussions between satellite radio licensees and WCS licensees concerning technical rules that could govern the operation of satellite radio repeaters.

The FCC dismissed the coalition's requests.

http://www.skyreport.com (Used with permission)


----------

